# American relocating to Holland, specific questions consider it a Q&A of sorts.



## LindzeyWills (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey everyone, my name is Lindzey and I live in SW Colorado, United States born and raised. Next year I'll finish trade school and would like to relocate to Amsterdam long term, reason being dogs. I train dogs and the Dutch KNPV is the best of the best, and they're heavily restricted to Holland. 

Basically, in a very large nutshell, how do I go about this? I'll get my passport later this winter/fall. 
I have been checking out the site IAmsterdam for info, but a lot of it confuses me at points. Right now I'm looking at registering(?)/Workers permit/Residence permit. Am I in the right place? Just how difficult is it for someone who doesn't speak Dutch to obtain a livable job? I plan on taking lessons and learning, however, I doubt I'll be fluent by the time I jump on a plane. 

Anything and everything information wise you can give me would be a nice treat. Especially on official documentation and process stuff. 

Thanks for reading  !


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be careful - because you can't just jump on a plane and come over to live in Europe (or in the Netherlands).

You want to check the website for the Dutch consulate in the US: http://dc.the-netherlands.org/you-a...etherlands[2]/working-in-the-netherlands.html This will get you started. But normally you need to find the job first and let your employer-to-be help you through the visa process.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AmericanInHolland (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Lindzey, Yes I think you want to listen to Bev. Though technically they won't kick you out and you're legal to stay and renew it every 6 months (you normally can't scoot too much with that) if you're wanting to stay longer without good reason like family etc. 

In theory you can come just as a tourist for 6 months of course and hunt jobs, let them know it's a 2 week process for high skilled migrant applications they submit to IND. I think the main requirement is they must pay more than 25K, then I think and you're set. (of course check the applications first at IND.NL

Maybe you are best doing the try out tourism to see if you like living out here. 

Best Regards
Stephen


----------

